# Abschiedpräsentation für die Schwester



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

Hallöchen ihr Lieben ^^

Hab vor kurzem gesehen, dass jemand hier gefragt hat, was man einer 18jährigen zum Geburtstag schenken könnte. Da bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, hier auch mal nach zu fragen, da ja viele hier im Forum rumgeistern und dadrunter sicher einige sehr kreative Köppe bei sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht um folgendes: Meine Schwester fliegt demnächst nach Amerika, um dort ein Jahr im Epcot zu arbeiten. Nu wollte ich ihr für ihren Laptop und den langen Flug eine Präsentation zum angucken erstellen.
Dort sollen ein paar Fotos von uns und anderen rein. Nen bisschen Text über das neue Heimatland soll auch rein (also ein paar Fakten und so).
Nu hab ich gedacht, ihr habt da vielleicht noch ein paar gute extra Vorschläge.

1. Brauche ich ein paar gute Lieder für den Hintergrund (unter anderem hab ich schon die amerikanische Natinalhymne). Vorschläge? ^^
2. Was für amerikanische Sätze sollte man unbedingt drauf haben (also jetzt nicht die Standards wie "How are you?", sondern eher etwas umgangssprachliches oder so) =)
3. Suche ich die Hamburg- und Deutschlandflagge als Bild. Allerdings nicht einfach nur ein viereckiges Bild, mit den drei farbigen Balken, sondern eher soetwas wie diese oder diese. Evtl mag ja einer von euch aus Langeweile eine erstellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Kennt ihr ein schönes Gedicht, über zwei Schwestern oder für eine Schwester oder so? Hab mich selber schon versucht, aber da kommt nix bei raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5. Andere Ideen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren würde ich ihr gerne einen kleinen Karton mit Kleinigkeiten packen (zB Kaugummis für den Flug, Foto im Bilderrahmen, nen kleines Kuscheltier oder ähnliches), also eine Art "Survival-Pack" soll's werden. Habt ihr da evtl auch noch ein paar Ideen? ^^

Wäre für alles sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*knuff* Nim


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

so spät noch auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier mal paar Flaggenbilder:*
http://www.hamburg-fotograf.com/01_hamburg...segelschiff.jpg
http://files.tradoria.de/409056356384bf10a...11105700740.jpg

*Ein Lied für das Video:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLi_osYNsOU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85ZETmHcghI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zm7nKmePFk...PL&index=60
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DklxW1bf2Mk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9H_MpppwOA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2OYlTC0wV4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMMV1eo83ik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUT4lCzhxaw...feature=related


Und noch ein Gedicht:[/b]

Ich bin froh das du meine Schwester bist. 

Hab ich dir jemals gesagt, 
wie froh ich bin, 
dass Du meine Schwester bist ? 
Ich sage es Dir jetzt, 
damit Du weisst, 
wie wichtig Du für mich bist, 
und wieviel Liebe ich 
tief in meinem Herzen 
für Dich empfinde... 

Zu oft, Schwester, 
werden die schönen Dinge im Leben 
als selbstverständlich hingenommen, 
und mir wird klar, dass Du 
eine der schönsten 
Seiten meines Lebens bist. 

Darum ist es so wichtig 
für mich, Dir jetzt zu sagen, 
dass Du so etwas Besonderes für mich bist. 
Du bist mehr als nur Familie, 
Du bist eine Freundin, 
eine Vertraute 
und eine Schulter zum Anlehnen 
in schwierigen Zeiten. 

Du bist der Mensch, 
dem ich immer alles mitteilen möchte - 
jeden Traum, 
dieses Ziel, das ich verfolge, 
jeden Schmerz, 
jede Freude. 

Ich habe Dir noch nie gesagt. 
wie froh ich bin, dass Du meine Schwester bist. 

Ich sage es Dir jetzt, 
damit du weisst, 
dass Du mir die Welt bedeutest 
ich Dich 
von ganzem Herzen lieb hab.

*
ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen^^*


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

Wuah, das Gedicht ist sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das vierte Bild find ich super. Auch das mit Miss Liberty hat etwas, aber wäre glaub besser, wenn sie da nach New York gehen würde ^^ Aber ihr Ziel ist Florida (die sau^^)
Die Videos hab ich grad noch ned geschaut. Bin grad schon sehr müde und gehe nu ins Bettchen (Gute Nacht^^), aber morgen "früh", werd ich sie mir gleich angucken.
Auf jeden Fall schonma Danke *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Wuah, das Gedicht ist sehr nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



habs jetzt mal editiert und ausgeweitet und alles was mir zu dem thema eingefallen ist gespostet, ich hoffe es ist was dabei.


----------



## El Homer (9. April 2009)

Hiho,
vl könnte die Musik auch passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es kann ja sein das sie nicht auf ruhige musik steht xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoYc91Uohuk

Passt btw auch zu America 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

Habe ein gutes Lied!
Rammstein - Amerika 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w9EksAo5hY


----------



## Tikume (9. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> 2. Was für amerikanische Sätze sollte man unbedingt drauf haben (also jetzt nicht die Standards wie "How are you?", sondern eher etwas umgangssprachliches oder so) =)



Mein Vorschlag: "Fuck me, i'm a german bitch!" - Bricht das Eis und schafft schnell neue Kontakte.

Aber wer ein Jahr in die USA reist sollte über Standardsätze eigentlich hinweg sein.


----------



## Falathrim (9. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: "Fuck me, i'm a german bitch!" - Bricht das Eis und schafft schnell neue Kontakte.


I lol'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gedicht das schon gepostet wurde find ich toll...meine Sis zieht bald aus, da hab ich jetzt was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten find ichs toll, dass du ihr sowas schenken willst...was die Eltern von meinem besten Freund ihm quasi geschenkt haben war, dass ich, als er nach Paraguay geflogen ist, mit zum Flughafen fahren konnte. So konnten wir noch schön viel klönen und uns gut verabschieden....ich find so ne große Gruppe Leute, die einen verabschieden immer toll
Also ansonsten eine große Feier vor allem auch mit Freunden machen, nicht nur mit ollen Verwandten :> (Dafür mussten mein Kumpel und ich erstmal vorglühen, damit er die durchhält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## pampam (9. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> [...]
> 2. Was für amerikanische Sätze sollte man unbedingt drauf haben (also jetzt nicht die Standards wie "How are you?", sondern eher etwas umgangssprachliches oder so) =)
> [...]



"Yes, we can!"
Damit erreicht man dort doch alles^^


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: "Fuck me, i'm a german bitch!" - Bricht das Eis und schafft schnell neue Kontakte.



Hrhr... Wie der Satz zu ihr passt ^^ (War jetzt ned gemein oder? Sag ja nur die Wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

@Valnir Aesling: Danke nochma für die Videos, hab da glaub 3/4 von ausgesucht, ma sehen, welche dann genau reinkommen?

Noch mehr Ideen? =)))


----------



## LordofDemons (14. April 2009)

also ich würde gerne noch den groben musikgeschmack deiner schwester erfahren vll. fällt dann jemandem noch was ein

zudem würd ich in das survival pack ne art t-shirt packen in dem draufsteht
"Im not a tourist any more" oder ähnlich
eine amerikanische Flage oder son Cape mit der Flage drauf^^
ihre lieblings serie auf dvd vll. noch und
noch n fläschen von ihrem lieblingssekt/bier whatever aber das würd ich aufm deutschen flughafen oder zum abschied daheim noch leeren


(ach ja wenn sie wieder nach deutschland kommt dann zieh dir n t-shirt an auf dem son stilisierter Hitlerkopf drauf ist und drunter steht Welcome to Germany hat mal n alter Klassenkamerad von mir gemacht warn brüller XD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine sorge liebe mods das ist alles nur spaß :>

tjo das mal meine ideen bis dahin


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: "Fuck me, i'm a german bitch!" - Bricht das Eis und schafft schnell neue Kontakte.
> 
> Aber wer ein Jahr in die USA reist sollte über Standardsätze eigentlich hinweg sein.



Ders gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hilft auch in der Kariere Leiter nach ganz oben xD
Denke ma wenn ich 1jahr nach amerika gehe weis ich zumindest den standart mist + bisle umgangsprache.
Weis nur in canada war vieles einfach stuf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 would you give me some of this stuf please 
stuf = zeugs. Gibt viele die das häuffig benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich würd in der presentation sowas wie bilder von euch mit sonem miss you (auch wenns vlt nid ernst war *g*) und so dazu
gar nicht zu viel von amerika da geht sie ja hin eher etwas was sie sich wieder freut nach deutschland zurück zu gehen vlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wenn ein t-shirt dann 
"i'm no terrorist, i just love osama" *g*


----------

